# 4 Years bachelors assess as Associate Degree by ACS



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

Dear All,

ACS assess my four years bachelors degree in Computer Scinece from Newport Institute of Communication and Economics (Pakistan) as Associate degree. This assessment is not clear to me because I have uploaded my marks sheet too in which it was clearly written that my studies started at April 2003 and end at 30 March 2007. 

I have no idea, what makes them to assess my degree as Associate. I tried to send them email, they said there are many comparability factors of AQF and these factors cannot be define to all individuals. 


So What to do now ? any recommendation


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

Many degrees from indian and Pakistan universities are not considered to be at the standard of a bachelors degree regardless of their length or title. So they are only considered an Associte degree whilst a Masters from those unis are considered a Bachelors. Looking at some of the posts here where people indicate their bachelors was 45% or lower ....in Australia once you get less than 50% (some degrees 60%) in three subjects you are effectively expelled (and you have to repeat the subjects).....given that you can continue going up in year level by effectively failing the year suggests the quality of he degree itself is low.

The authorities have looked at the reputation of the institution, the quality of the degree and determined that that degree is not at the same level as an Australian Bachelors...and that will be the ruling for anyone with that degree asking for an assessment......so nothing you can do about it.


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

aghausman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> ACS assess my four years bachelors degree in Computer Scinece from Newport Institute of Communication and Economics (Pakistan) as Associate degree. This assessment is not clear to me because I have uploaded my marks sheet too in which it was clearly written that my studies started at April 2003 and end at 30 March 2007.
> 
> ...



Dear aghausman,

You have four years bachelor degree and I have 3 Years from Newports, but I have did my bachelors back in 2004. I do not know but I have doubt that ACS will consider my 3 years as AQF diploma as they have considered yours with 4 years as AQF associate and associate is higher than diploma.

but what you are upto then? what you are planning now.

regards


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

Khan1,

Glad to find someone from my universty. I passed out in 2007. I talk to ACS and they send me following reply. 



"One of the main factors in the assessment of the comparability of your qualification is that it was completed in an unregulated field.

Regulated fields are architecture and town planning, dentistry, engineering, law, medicine, pharmacy and veterinary medicine

As your qualification (Bachelor of Science Computer Science) is not in one of these fields it has been assessed by the assessor as an AQF Associate degree as reported on the skill assessment result letter"


As suggested by others, appeal will not help. However, the result is positive. Though it is affecting my points because after Associate degree ACS have count six years experience only instead of 10.

So I have lost 10 Point. 5 of exp and 5 of degree.

So I believe I have to attempt IELTS again to score 7 each component. 

Do you have any suggestions ?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

If IELTS was difficult, perhaps try one of the other accepted English tests. I've read that several people have found the PTE an easier test based on the format that's used.


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

Maggie, 

I have seen following line on their website

"Please note that PTE General is not accepted for visa applications. To apply for a UK or Australian visa please use PTE Academic."

PTE General - Pearson English Tests


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

aghausman said:


> Khan1,
> 
> Glad to find someone from my universty. I passed out in 2007. I talk to ACS and they send me following reply.
> 
> ...


Actually I have done my 3 years BCS and I believe that they will count as AQF diploma, but what my concern is that I have done MS CS from PIMSAT as well and finished in 2009 so It kind of a confusing situation that whether I would go for ACS after bachelors or Masters, but I think PIMSAT MS CS, they will assess as AQF bachelors, but If they dont and they accept it as Masters then it would be a problem for me (point wise) that there will be no bachelors in between.

Have you looked into SS option?

are you in Jeddah? where you are working and in which category you are applying?

thanks


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

kahn1 said:


> Actually I have done my 3 years BCS and I believe that they will count as AQF diploma, but what my concern is that I have done MS CS from PIMSAT as well and finished in 2009 so It kind of a confusing situation that whether I would go for ACS after bachelors or Masters, but I think PIMSAT MS CS, they will assess as AQF bachelors, but If they dont and they accept it as Masters then it would be a problem for me (point wise) that there will be no bachelors in between.
> 
> Have you looked into SS option?
> 
> ...



What do you mean by SS option ? shed some lights  

Yes, I am in Jeddah for five years and working in Semi Govt organization. 

Yourself ? If you are in Jeddah too .. lets meet. Probably, we meet earlier in University too.


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

aghausman said:


> What do you mean by SS option ? shed some lights
> 
> Yes, I am in Jeddah for five years and working in Semi Govt organization.
> 
> Yourself ? If you are in Jeddah too .. lets meet. Probably, we meet earlier in University too.


State sponsorship I mean,

Yes I am in Jeddah too, working not for semi govt org 

You must have remembered If you started you BS in 2003 that a large number of group came from APTECH to finish the last year.

yeah sure we can meet somewhere.


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

SS is State sponsorship I suppose, that will fall under Visa 190 category


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

kahn1 said:


> State sponsorship I mean,
> 
> Yes I am in Jeddah too, working not for semi govt org
> 
> ...



Lol, I am one too one of them. spate of coincidences ... let's come to private chat. And Yes, I consider State Sponsorship, but need 10 more points to be safe. I think its good to score better in IELTS. I am short with .5 in listening. Need a little bit more hard work probably, score 8 in each to secure 20 extra points  ...


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

kahn1 said:


> State sponsorship I mean,
> 
> Yes I am in Jeddah too, working not for semi govt org
> 
> ...


Bro, 

Couldn't able to send you PM. my email is aghausman at gmail dot com, lets connect.


----------



## borak (May 4, 2015)

Salaam Agha Usman,

Man same thing happen to me now, just received my ACS Skill Assessment report.
I have completed Bachelor Of Software Engineering degree which is a Hons 4 years degree from City University Of Sciences & IT Peshawar, My university is HEC recognized and accredited with "british accreditation council".
They have assessed my bachelor degree as "AQF Associate Degree".

WHAT DID YOU DO AFTER THE ASSESSMENT? DID YOU APPEAL OR ANY THING??


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

if you're in KSA as your profile suggests, take PTE, much easier than IELTS


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

borak said:


> Salaam Agha Usman,
> 
> Man same thing happen to me now, just received my ACS Skill Assessment report.
> I have completed Bachelor Of Software Engineering degree which is a Hons 4 years degree from City University Of Sciences & IT Peshawar, My university is HEC recognized and accredited with "british accreditation council".
> ...


W.Salaam Brother, 

I communicate with them through the email address they sent me the ACS out come. Even after all of it, they didn't change my degree to four years. Apparently, there are only few universities in Pakistan which is accepted by ACS for four years bachelors and this policy change is recent I believe. 

Anyway, we can't do any thing. I am short with ".5" in listening. So I will try again to take 7 each in which will add 10 points of Language. 

And with this AQF associate degree they don't only deduct 5 points of Degree but also reduce four years from my experience. Thus, they are counting my experience from 2009. 

I think It is pointless to go for appeal. BTW, what is the name of case officer ?


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> if you're in KSA as your profile suggests, take PTE, much easier than IELTS


I checked few days before, It wasn't accepted for Immigration by then but now as I can see they are accepting it. 

What is the requirement to add 10 points in Immigration case ?


----------



## borak (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for your reply bro...
Well i dont know whats the name of CO from ACS... Now my points are 40 after deduction of 5 points from education and 5 from degree... i have no other option then to get 20 points in IELTS or PTE which will not be easy... 
I saw a post here on the forum one guy from AIOU, his BCS degree was given 4 years weight...
Im stuck with this result... thinking to skip Australian dream from my mind...


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

borak said:


> Thanks for your reply bro...
> Well i dont know whats the name of CO from ACS... Now my points are 40 after deduction of 5 points from education and 5 from degree... i have no other option then to get 20 points in IELTS or PTE which will not be easy...
> I saw a post here on the forum one guy from AIOU, his BCS degree was given 4 years weight...
> Im stuck with this result... thinking to skip Australian dream from my mind...


As Iqbal Said
"Pehwasta Reh Shajar sey ... Umeed-e-Bahar Rakh" (Urdu)

Don't loose your hopes, try to score better in IELTS or PTE. I am going though PTE and it looks bit easy. 

Well, let me tell you some thing, I graduated from my University in 2006 and never open a book after that ..... till I started IELTS. I prepare for 1.5 month and strictly giving 20 hours weekly. Meanwhile, I also started to communicate with some native speakers in a cafe. At the examination day, I had severe migraine and due to which I couldn't able to concentrate well on the audio, Its luck  ... but Alhamdulillah I scored L:6.5, R:8, W:7, S:8. Still .5 less in listening but I wasn't disappointed. 

Try again, I have seen a lot of people who attempt 3 / 4 times to gain their required results and there is nothing wrong in it. Run after your dreams, the only thing you could do is "Try" and leave the rest on God.

Btw, NZ is not a bad option either


----------



## borak (May 4, 2015)

aghausman said:


> As Iqbal Said
> "Pehwasta Reh Shajar sey ... Umeed-e-Bahar Rakh" (Urdu)
> 
> Don't loose your hopes, try to score better in IELTS or PTE. I am going though PTE and it looks bit easy.
> ...


Salaam Usman Bhai,

Yeah you are 100% correct as Iqbal Said.. Bro i have been chasing ACS now the reply what i got from them is 

"One of the main factors in the assessment of the comparability of your qualification is that it was completed in an unregulated field.

Regulated fields are dentistry, engineering, pharmacy and town planning."

I don't understand what ACS is doing really...


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

borak said:


> Salaam Usman Bhai,
> 
> Yeah you are 100% correct as Iqbal Said.. Bro i have been chasing ACS now the reply what i got from them is
> 
> ...



It seems they are giving the same reply to every one. I got the same reply in the first time and then second time they give little more description. But until the end, I wasn't clear what is the criteria. 

Whats the name of your case officer ? Jade ?


----------



## borak (May 4, 2015)

*Acs*



aghausman said:


> It seems they are giving the same reply to every one. I got the same reply in the first time and then second time they give little more description. But until the end, I wasn't clear what is the criteria.
> 
> Whats the name of your case officer ? Jade ?


Man i have started hating this name yeah its Jade....

But how did the conversation ended between you and them, i mean what was the conclusion.. actually i would have not been that much worried but after the degree and experience points deduction i am only left with 40 points, i must need 20 points in English...


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

Sorry for the very late reply. You can't do much with that. I went for 489 Provisional Visa which is the pathway to PR. Search about it ...


----------



## Soulistik (Nov 2, 2015)

hello brother @aghausman i am also in the same boat as you .. can you pm ur contact number wanted to ask you a few questions if its ok with you.


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

Soulistik said:


> hello brother @aghausman i am also in the same boat as you .. can you pm ur contact number wanted to ask you a few questions if its ok with you.


I have sent you PM, but can you also tell me here what exactly your question is, so it may help others too


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

aghausman said:


> I have sent you PM, but can you also tell me here what exactly your question is, so it may help others too


Did you eventually use the associate degree to apply? What do i select when lodging EOI?


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

shabaranks said:


> Did you eventually use the associate degree to apply? What do i select when lodging EOI?


Yes, associate degree cost me 5 points less in degree and 5 points less in experience.


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

aghausman said:


> Yes, associate degree cost me 5 points less in degree and 5 points less in experience.



Dear Aghausman,

Hope everything is well!

I can see from your timeline:

Medical : 13/12/2015 (took long)

Can you please be specific what do you mean by "took long"?


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

jahanzeb84 said:


> Dear Aghausman,
> 
> Hope everything is well!
> 
> ...


In Jeddah, it is not easy to get the appointment from Authorized medical center. First of, it is expensive and then they don't have easy to get appointments because the very same medical panel is also responsible for NZ, Canada students and immigrants medical. 

Beside this, after the basic medical examination of my family, that clinic (Dr Addas) sent me to another hospital for some more tests. So we had to go through appointment process again. 

Furthermore, Tuberculin test (skin test) is required for Pakistani kids under 5 years of age. And that test wasn't available anywhere in Jeddah. So we had to search that in different hospitals because it is very rare requirement and clinic (Dr Addas) wasn't much helpful. 

Borg Medical Labortary provided that facily and due to the nature of test I had to bring my daughter 3 times to the labortary for different observations. 

After all this, when everything was ready, I was diagnosed with diabetes (Surprise). So I had to visit an internist who wrote me a complete treatment which was required for the medical panel.

It was not difficult though, but sureley time consuming.


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

aghausman said:


> In Jeddah, it is not easy to get the appointment from Authorized medical center. First of, it is expensive and then they don't have easy to get appointments because the very same medical panel is also responsible for NZ, Canada students and immigrants medical.
> 
> Beside this, after the basic medical examination of my family, that clinic (Dr Addas) sent me to another hospital for some more tests. So we had to go through appointment process again.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your quick and detailed response my friend... Can I ask you two (2) more things, if you don't mind please:

1) What complete treatment was referred to you by an internist that was required for the medical panel? I am asking this question, because me too type 1 diabetic patient.

2) You were also sent to another hospital for some more tests, what were those? 

Really appreciate your support


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

aghausman said:


> Yes, associate degree cost me 5 points less in degree and 5 points less in experience.


Thanks for your swift response. I have got one more very important question please.

On the EOI, what did you select for your qualification? Did u select Australia diploma ? Or did you select any other qualification recognised as suitable?

i am a bit confused.


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

Well I applied for four years bachelors. But ACS accepted as Three years associate degree.


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

jahanzeb84 said:


> aghausman said:
> 
> 
> > In Jeddah, it is not easy to get the appointment from Authorized medical center. First of, it is expensive and then they don't have easy to get appointments because the very same medical panel is also responsible for NZ, Canada students and immigrants medical.
> ...



Well, Usually Dr knows what to write in there. I believe it was about the medicine and average blood sugar level. 

The clinic I selected for medical did not have all facilities. So I had to go to another hospital for some X-rays


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

aghausman said:


> Well, Usually Dr knows what to write in there. I believe it was about the medicine and average blood sugar level.
> 
> The clinic I selected for medical did not have all facilities. So I had to go to another hospital for some X-rays


hi aghausman,

Hope you are doing good as I can see from your timeline that you are already in Aus.
Congratulations on that.
I have been far and away and did not get a change to see the thread in the past years.
So you have overcome your newports associate degree dilemma, which is great and its very nice to see your timeline.
anyway I am now trying to push myself and making all the documents again for aus immi.

any suggestions from you would be highly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## javedpsh (Apr 23, 2017)

borak said:


> Salaam Agha Usman,
> 
> Man same thing happen to me now, just received my ACS Skill Assessment report.
> I have completed Bachelor Of Software Engineering degree which is a Hons 4 years degree from City University Of Sciences & IT Peshawar, My university is HEC recognized and accredited with "british accreditation council".
> ...


can you please tell me.what documents you submitted for acs review.i am also in a similar situation my 4 years information technology degree accessed as afq bachelor degree.


----------



## arsa818 (Apr 8, 2018)

I have been awarded AQF Bachleor degree by ACS in 2013 however, now in my recent application the have considered it as associate degree which is not at Level 7 of AQF. 


Should i file review application to counter this..


Please advise. Thanks in advance


----------



## lifeiscool (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi guys,

My 4 years degree has been assessed as "associate degree" can you please tell me how many points you claimed for your associate degree?
I cannot afford to 5 points, any suggestions?


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

lifeiscool said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




10 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

